

 Why We Should Learn the Language of Data - thekguy
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/04/st_thompson_statistics

======
dmlorenzetti
_> Of course, snowstorm spin is possible only if the public (and journalists)
are statistically illiterate._

The inability or unwillingness to do statistics, especially on the part of the
media, is indeed a problem. However, it doesn't require statistics to clear up
the motivating example-- confusion between weather and climate.

Fifteen years ago, one could laugh or feel sorry for those who couldn't make
this simple distinction. In 2010, it feels more like willful ignorance. In
other words, Inhofe's family built an igloo as a political act, not as a
result of statistical illiteracy.

~~~
stcredzero
_In 2010, it feels more like willful ignorance._

It seems that willful ignorance is increasing. I would also posit that willful
ignorance is often based on flat-out ignorance. Scientific fact won't change
just because you are more fervent.

